# Web Mold on plants/film cans



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey all!

I need some help identifying this mold. I know mold is very common in vivariums, but I have no clue what this is. This vivarium is 1 year old and has a decent springtail population. I have a 1 inch ventilation strip on the vivarium. 

The mold reminds me of webs, although these are not spider webs and there are no patterns to these webs. They drape from the plants and I've seen them drape from film cans as well as inside them. Spores are found all over the film cans, inside them (and all over eggs, which are typically always bad when I find them), and all over my plants. I also included another type in the last photo, a fuzzy green mold growing on the plants. 

After attempting to search for it here, this sounds alot like my issue, but was never answered: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/80901-web-looking-mold.html

Any help is appreciated. I don't think it is harmful, but would like to find out what the heck kind of mold this is.

And for a few photos:

































Thanks,
Brian


----------

